# Hello, and question?



## salmosalar (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello, I just found this forum the other day and it has inspired me to do some mods to my boat and/or aquire a new one to mod.
some nice looking rigs and great ideas on here.

Phase 1 of my project would be to fix up a trailer. Currently I have a 12 foot Montgomery Ward sea king mod v hull. The boat usually doesn't get trailered as we keep it at the lake all the time. I have an old trailer that came with a Bluejay sailboat I bought a couple of years ago, the sailboat doesn't get trailered as it stays at the lake as well. I would like to fix up the trailer so I can take the Seaking to some other places to fish.




















[/img]

I know I will need to get a winchpost and winch, but my questions are:
1.Length. The trailer is 13 foot from the rear cross member to the coupler. Is this long enough for a 12 foot boat and could I also put a 14 foot boat on there at some point?

2. Is it worth it? Judging from the condition and the need to add winch post winch, bunks and strip and repaint.

Thanks for any input or comments.
Regards,
John


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 7, 2012)

13' to the coupler as in ball hitch, or do you mean the upright post? 

It looks to me like a 12' will go on there easily and may even take a 14' if you get an adjustable angled winch post. The collar type that U-bolts over the neck of the trailer. Just make sure you make your bunks go all the way to the back of the boat to support the transom. 

The trailer has surely seen its better days but with some elbow grease and paint it could be a good trailer.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 8, 2012)

I rebuilt my trailer from teh ground up. For me, elbow grease and paint was cheaper than buying a used one. Check my signature for a link to the build. To be honest, your trialer looks to be in about the same condition mine was when I began, with one minor exception, I have to make a new axle. Yes, I fabricated a new axle. Used a length to traielr tongue for the new axle tube.


----------



## salmosalar (Jul 9, 2012)

Well after about 8 hours of wire brushing, I'm just kind of thinking/looking things over I take a look at the axle and it's bent.




About 3/4 the way up. so i guess I need to get a new axle. Don't know if I'm up to fabricating my own like you did Hanr3.
I'll look around and see what I can find. I was hoping to not have to take the springs off, but I guess I might as well now. I'm worried about getting them back in the right place.

It is 13' from to hitch coupler. I'm thinking of putting on 5 foot bunks, which would give me about a foot of overhang at the rear of the trailer. Still trying to figure out what I need for a winch post. I found a place online: Eastern Marine Trailer parts super store that seems to have a lot of stuff. Any body have any other recommendations for parts?

I'm going to prime it with rustoleum rusty metal primer, and pait it with either ace rust stop or rustoleum Haven't picked out a color yet though.

Thanks


----------



## sawmill (Jul 9, 2012)

This maybe worth a try. Get a chain and wrap it several times around the axle on the tube end and then put a hydraulic jack ( the bigger the better) over the bent spot. Then run the chain over the top of the jack and wrap it around the hub. Slowly start jacking it up and see if it will straighten out. It will bend back better if you have some heat on it but heat will ruin your jack. If I had that axle here I could straighten in in about half an hour using my hydraulic press. If all else fails TSC has them if there is one in your area.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a few questions. 
Is the axle open on the bottom? If so replace it.
What size spindles? If the new axle has the same size spindles save them to make spare hub/tire carriers.


----------



## salmosalar (Jul 10, 2012)

The axle is open at the bottom. Is that not a good thing? I may have to try the straightening thing. I haven't found any replacement axle with a 38" spring center; they all seem to be 38.5"

Thanks


----------



## sawmill (Jul 10, 2012)

If it is open at the bottom cut the ends off and make a new one.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 10, 2012)

salmosalar said:


> The axle is open at the bottom. Is that not a good thing? I may have to try the straightening thing. I haven't found any replacement axle with a 38" spring center; they all seem to be 38.5"
> 
> Thanks


What size/rated axle are you looking for? Most new axles you will weld on the new spring perches where you want them. Just get the right length hub face to hub face.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Not sure where you live, however by me I go to Tractor Supply Company for trailer parts. They also sell axles.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/carry-on-trailer-reg-idler-axle-3-500-lb-capacity-58-in-track-length-1075529

The link above is for a 58" wide track length. Cost $140.


----------



## salmosalar (Jul 12, 2012)

Well after nearly abandoning the project, because it was going to cost more than I wanted to put into it, I decided to take the axle to a nearby trailer retailer/fabricator. And after telling him what I was doing it turns out he has a wrecked trailer to part out. So I got an axle, winch post, winch, jack for 125.  .






The axle came with hubs and wheels too; which I removed to inspect/repack, and they looked great.





First coat of paint!

Going out of town for the weekend so I'll have to put the project on hold till next week.


----------



## salmosalar (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, here it is all done just need to put some carpet on the bunks; I may stop by the local thrift store and see if I can get some old skis for 5 or 10 bucks. I like that idea.








This completes phase 1.
I'm going to use it to haul my 12' Wards Sea King. 





Thanks for looking. Any comments or suggestions would be apreciated.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like you've done a great job! Congrats, and welcome to the TinBoat family!

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------

